# what is this channel?



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I clicked the guide and on ch 364(east coast) it says FoxRMHD. But says sign off, nothin on it, what the heck is it?


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84407


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84407


Yeah I saw that b4, problem is, there isn't any on the east here, and what the heck does foxRM stand for?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

http://dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/listings/gridone.asp?station_num=55504

Here look


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

The link above is bad.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

lakebum431 said:


> The link above is bad.


Thanx that tells me alot, I said b4, I also get it on my guide at home, and it says the same thing, sign off


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fox RM is Fox Sports Network Rocky Mountain.
On Channel 364 it is one of the HD RSNs just launched.

When there is no HD game to show E* has a Dish HDTV logo on the screen. When FoxRM is actually playing HD content it will likely be blacked out (unless it happens to be your local RSN, then it is less likely to be blacked out but a blackout is still possible).


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't even get channel 364 on my guide. Is that on 129 that I can't get?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay this maybe slightly off-tread but not entirely off-forum. If I can't see 129 due to my neighbor's tree branch and the installers say there are no places on my property to get a view of the 129....

What chances would I have getting E* to mirror the Chicago HD that is on 129 to also be on 61.5? I know the CSR's have no power on this but seriously, who do I email or contact to even make this a customer suggestion?

I'd be happy to settle with access to the 4 major networks in HD that are on 61.5 but the law says I can't watch distant networks.

I am too far south of Chicago to get OTA HD. And my local cable that is digital and HD sends their signal via Comcast in QAM form that my 622 presently can't receive so that option is out.

Are the chances of lightning striking this problem tree better than E* mirroring them on 61.5? 

I guess I shouldn't complain as many parts of the nation don't even have their local SD channels available--let along HD. What makes me special---nothing really other than I'm a paying customer that can't watch all that I pay for.

At least my 622 displays SD better than my 525 did...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kbuente said:


> Are the chances of lightning striking this problem tree better than E* mirroring them on 61.5?


Yes.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

kbuente said:


> Okay this maybe slightly off-tread but not entirely off-forum. If I can't see 129 due to my neighbor's tree branch and the installers say there are no places on my property to get a view of the 129....
> 
> What chances would I have getting E* to mirror the Chicago HD that is on 129 to also be on 61.5? I know the CSR's have no power on this but seriously, who do I email or contact to even make this a customer suggestion?
> 
> ...


How far south of Chicago are you? I live in Michigan and am about 125 miles from Chicago and I can pickup all except channel 2 and 9. The reason I can't get 9 is because it is the same frequency as a channel near me which overpowers 9. I use a Winegard fringe antenna (not even the largest ) with a winegard preamp. I am not using a 622 for OTA. I am using a USDTV tuner that I bought at Walmart.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

According to the antennaweb site I am about 55 miles south-west of Chicago along I-57.

How high up is your antenna that is used? If I had a TV tower that would probably work but I don't have one (wish I did). 

I can "watch" local channels in HD using my TV's QAM tuner but there's no way to get them to record with my 622. Or even display them either. So if I switch to my TV's tuner mode I can pull them in...thanks to cable.

I'd have to investigate to see if get a DVD recorder that will accept RCA audio/video outputs from my TV.


----------

